# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  How to define load shedding strategy?

## mohsenbahrami

hi all,

How can we define a strategy for load shedding? Is there any algorithm for this purpose? What factors we should consider? Is there any book to read for this issue?

Thanks a lot,
Mohsen

----------


## Graeme

They don't seem to do load shedding in areas where there are office blocks or blocks of flats with lifts in them.  I think they avoid hospitals as well.

----------


## mohsenbahrami

Thanks .
Yes ,I know .
I don't Know details of  load shedding .

----------


## Dave A

It seems our local handbook is "Thou shalt not loadshed in an election year" - if that helps any.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

We got dismally low voltage readings during this summer (Eskom maintenance season) and yet no loadshedding at all.

----------


## insulin

I am not to sure about that one... The only reason we don’t feel it is because a lot of steel plants halved there production and they are known for their energy consumption. However the poor markets also halved production trough out mining industries and large manufactures thus we don’t feel the energy crunch at this moment. However things can change at a drop of a dime and we might see the darkness once more as the sunset... Fact is we need new power stations and Eskom knows this as well. Right now they are riding the economic wave.

----------


## mohsenbahrami

hi all,

How can we define a strategy for load shedding? Is there any algorithm for this purpose? What factors we should consider? Is there any book to read for this issue?

Thanks a lot,
Mohsen
 :Wink:  :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

Oh FFS! Should I just ban this sucker?

----------


## IanF

Dave
maybe Mohsen is looking the theorems relating to load shedding. Here is my one based on empirical evidence.
The frequency of load shedding decreases the closer we get to elections.
So we should expect load shedding this winter, starting from Thursday.

----------


## garthu

Not sure i'm getting the question anyway.
Graeme commented, to get back YES I KNOW, but don't know????? Huh??? Lost. 

No strategy, political, with some thought to those that need, hospitals etc. The effects of load shedding for no reason don't make sense. Shed when required to prevent failure of a station... a fair strategy - seems the same as ours?

Backlinking or similar?? JUST DO IT! (love Nike)

----------


## Dave A

> Backlinking or similar??


At least that would make sense of it all.

I admit I don't understand the motivation behind the question, which is fine. I can live with that. But repeating the question verbatim is insulting.



> JUST DO IT! (love Nike)


 :Rofl: 

Nah! When it comes to banning, I need to be seriously provoked first  :Big Grin:

----------


## insulin

Well if you are concerned about the lights going on and off because Eskom is trying to keep a balance act going then I suggest you Google a bit and find the Eskom website and find a phone number and just contact them. I am sure they can answer all your questions regarding their planning and stuff.  Also if you have the funds you can invest in counter measures such as expensive generators, notebooks and LED lights that consume less energy. You will find that there are a lot of costly but clever solutions to keep you running while the power is out. Good luck with that...     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

